
Introducing Typed – Your New Favourite Markdown Editor for Mac - kyledreger
http://realmacsoftware.com/typed
======
vrikis
I've been looking for a nice Markdown editor on Mac. Hopefully this one will
be it.

Are there any others I should look at?

